# NAPA spray can undercoating



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I picked up a can for 5 bucks yesterday. The owner told me the cans NAPA used to sell dried like rubber and tar ect. Whatever kind they use now he says dries hard. I bought a can and am on my last coat on my homemade B Stinger. Anyone ever thought of using this stuff? I haven't found plasti dip anywhere around here so this was next. I looked at it this morning before recoating and I was able to scuff sand it with drywall sandpaper. I think it is gonna work well for my hunting rig.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

So does it dry hard or stay rubbery?


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't know if you guys have them in Iowa or not, but I've found Plasti-Dip at my local Ace Hardware.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

We didn't have Plasti-dip around here for years. Now my local True Value carries it.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

I used some brand from Wal-Mart on my API aluminum 3 piece climbing sticks a few years ago. It stayed rubbery and helped reduce noise when stacking and unstacking them in the woods. I don't remember the brand.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

I used spray on Bed liner from the parts store, and sprayed my bow tech tribute riser. Very hard and doesnt ding..


----------



## ironworker172 (Feb 12, 2012)

It seems like it would be hard to kill the odor off of that stuff.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

alarmguy38 said:


> I used spray on Bed liner from the parts store, and sprayed my bow tech tribute riser. Very hard and doesnt ding..


I have used this and like it better than undercoating. The undercoating is pretty rough texture, but the bed liner has just a slight texture, enough to cover any imperfections but not rough at all.


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah the bedliner will be a much more durable, plastic like finish when dry. It will also dry to a harder form. You can get the textured or non textured. Rhino lining is about the best as far as roll on linings go locally. undercoating never really drys completely. It will always have a malleable rubberness to it. I would advise against undercoating, and stick with the bed liner. There are a number of online distributors that sell colored roll on bedlining that is actually of a higher quality than anything you will find in a auto parts store.
Just my .02


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jmoore12 said:


> Yeah the bedliner will be a much more durable, plastic like finish when dry. It will also dry to a harder form. You can get the textured or non textured. Rhino lining is about the best as far as roll on linings go locally. undercoating never really drys completely. It will always have a malleable rubberness to it. I would advise against undercoating, and stick with the bed liner. There are a number of online distributors that sell colored roll on bedlining that is actually of a higher quality than anything you will find in a auto parts store.
> Just my .02


It does seem a tad rubbery. When I grip it to tighten the stab to my bow, ( I grip tight and crank it down) it leaves a smooth surface where the textured surface used to be. But it is not that bad. It is kinda hard but sorta rubbery as Jmoore12 said. Not gooey though.


----------

